

German Court Upholds Samsung Galaxy Ban - pbahra
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903285704576560073220716118.html?mod=WSJEurope_hpp_MIDDLETopStories

======
Tichy
Apple saves the world yet again...

